# (Collaborative&Research&Guide) Framemaxxing; Clavicles,Ribcage,Shoulders



## Framletgod (Aug 2, 2019)

*Disclaimer: *_this post is mix a collection of raw information and a guide
most on these methods were not done any studies and could be cope, 
i just wanted to make a thread to put all my information that ive collected towards framemaxxing the past few years into 1 thread, and maybe some people can add information on how to further increase framesize. _

*IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS OR WANT ANY ADVICE, PRIVATE MESSAGE ME*









*shit clavicles/ribcage with muscles vs good clavicles/ribcage with muscles *













*shit clavicles/ribcage without muscles vs good clavicles/ribcage without muscles 


so what does this mean?*
*if you have bad clavicles you are not going to look good with muscles.*







this graph tells us that clavicles fuse around *EARLY 30s *so there is still hope for us buddyboyos

*and YES bones likes clavicles are most likely genetic, but i strongly believe we can alter it to some extend*

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________




*Claviclesmaxxing

Increasing GH/igf1*
-be low body fat,
-mk-677,HGH, Somatropin. any gh peptides
-Huperzine A
-Intermittent Fasting 
-L-arginine, GABA, Beta-Alanine, glycine , alpha GPC , l-dopa, Ornithine, Glutamine, Creatine Melatonin, niacin, MSM, Glucosamine
-dont eat proccessed/sugary foods
-dont eat before going to sleep
-sauna
-HIIT
-sleeping 9-10h
-cold showers

heres another full list that supposedly increase gh: http://www.naturalheightgrowth.com/...-formulas-to-increase-height-and-grow-taller/

*Gymcelling*
-weightlift atleast every second day (while it does increase musclemass it puts stress on your bones to adapt to it, read the anwsers;
(https://www.quora.com/Does-bodybuil...-bone-structure-or-by-just-adding-muscle-mass)
-doing exercises with mostly wide grips (https://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=167048771&page=) (https://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=174548801&page=1)
-doing exercises that pull you apart





*Swimming*
-putting pressure on your bones (especially clavicles) when you swim. Constant pressure on bones over a long period of time makes the bone adapt and grow.

*Anti aromatase medication (estrogenmin)*
-Arimidex
-Aromasin
-Femara
-avoid stress
-avoid eating estrogenic foods (google foods that you eat daily and lookup if they contain any estrogen)
-high doses of vit k2

*Clavicle lengthening*








Clavicle Lengthening by Distraction Osteogenesis for Congenital Clavicular Hypoplasia: Case Series and Description of Technique | Semantic Scholar


Clavicular lengthening by DO for congenital clavicular hypoplasia is a previously unreported technique that enables gradual correction of deformity without risking brachial plexus traction injury after acute correction and has the potential to improve shoulder pain, function, range of movement...




www.semanticscholar.org





*Injecting BMP7 *
inject BMP-7 (bone morphogenetic protein) and noggin inhibiting proteins with an insulin syringe into the area on the distal (the side above your arm, not where it meets your sternum) clavicle where the epiphyseal cartilage is located.
Theoretically these pharmaceutical compounds used in research and some dental and surgical applications can lengthen bones, even after growth plates technically close.

https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=201433

*Sports with alot of body contact*
wrestling, rugby, american football, boxing

*increase DHT*
ive seen alot of lookism users talking about it that it increases clavicle but found no information

*Bone smash your delts*
jfl who knows might work



*Ribcagemaxxing

swimming with deep breathing
any type of pullovers
sleep on your back *

basicly all you need to know









McCallum's High Protein, High Set Program


A great program from the past for getting stronger, bigger, and leaner.




www.t-nation.com





https://www.t-nation.com/training/ribcage-expansion-fact-or-fiction






*Framemaxxing (with Muscles)

train all 3 parts of your delts (especially the lateral delts)
train your upperlats (pulling exercises) and lower lats (rowing exersies)
train your traps with rackpulls and shrugs for your upperback*

watch this vid if you want to know more about how to get wide




*Steroids*
steroids increase androgen receptors = increase size in shoulders and traps

3-4 of test + dianabol or anadrol cylces will make look bigger ¨naturally¨ once you stop using gear ERGO you look like you are on gear but actually arent anymore

_i believe that steroids dont stop your clavicles from growing imo, but you wont grow anymore for sure (vertically)_

*nofap *
fapping decreases androgen receptors








Porn's Effects on Men's Testosterone vs Androgen Receptors (Please read!)


Testosterone does nothing for you if you don't have androgen receptors (ARs). ARs are what allow your body to use testosterone, such as to develop a...




www.nofap.com





*legs*
dont overdo legs, especially quads, they gonna make you look like a X from the front rather than a V




*Other stuff:



Deltoid augmentation*








Deltoid Augmentation Orange County | Delts Body Implants San Juan Capistrano


Cosmetic Deltoid implants. Augmentation of the Deltoid is one of the muscle groups that lends itself to immediate results. San Juan Capistrano.




www.gravitymedspa.com





*Inject synthol into your delts and lats*
will not look obvious if you dont take 2 much

*Fraud with clothes*
get oversized jackets that fit you and dont look stupid
get tight jeans that make ur lowerbody look small





Jackets / Clothes that fraud you shoulder width. FRAMECELS GTFIH







lookism.net





*Train your neck*
you dont wanna have a pencil neck with a big frame


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 2, 2019)

wide clavicles were an adaptation for throwing . so could throwing make them wider?


----------



## TryingToLooksmax (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Framletgod (Aug 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> wide clavicles were an adaptation for throwing . so could throwing make them wider?


what do you mean by throwing?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 2, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> what do you mean by throwing?


throwing in general. probably mostly spear throwing so throwing a javelin could mimic it


----------



## Framletgod (Aug 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> throwing in general. probably mostly spear throwing so throwing a javelin could mimic it


maybe, ive never read that throwing stuff helps with clavicles


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 2, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> maybe, ive never read that throwing stuff helps with clavicles


neither have I. but it makes sense since its the only reason we have wide clavicles. that and smashing shit and body area (wrestling and rugby) .


----------



## Apexxing (Aug 3, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> wide clavicles were an adaptation for throwing . so could throwing make them wider?



Yes throwing can make clavicles/shoulders/frame wider. 

Throwing like javelins is a great workout for the back, shoulders, and traps which build up the muscles of these areas. The weighted stretching also helps extend this area and push the shoulders back leading to wider frame/good posture.
Good post anon but you should emphasize shoulder & chest exercises to get bigger frame


----------



## Framletgod (Aug 3, 2019)

Apexxing said:


> Yes throwing can make clavicles/shoulders/frame wider.
> 
> Throwing like javelins is a great workout for the back, shoulders, and traps which build up the muscles of these areas. The weighted stretching also helps extend this area and push the shoulders back leading to wider frame/good posture.
> Good post anon but you should emphasize shoulder & chest exercises to get bigger frame



i mention working delts, you maybe skipped reading it.

chest itself doesnt really add to look *wider* but if you want to look bigger from the side then its a must

but then again dont work out ONLY the things i mention. work everything equally but prioritize the things i said to focus on frame


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Aug 3, 2019)

Wrong section faggot

@jefferson @Dude420 move this to looksmaxxing


----------



## Framletgod (Aug 3, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> Wrong section faggot
> 
> @jefferson @Dude420 move this to looksmaxxing



I put this thread on purpose in off-topic so i can edit the thread and add more information in future.

nvm already in the looksmax section
@jefferson why cant we edit looksmax post ffs

put this back to offtopic


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Aug 3, 2019)

Thanks for the thread.

I want to presencemax cause at the moment I just don’t stand out from the crowd.

6 foot, 181 pounds, 19.5 inch bideltoid, 13% body fat.

No chance of getting taller (Jfl at my username),but if I get to 200 pounds 12% body fat with 21 inch bideltoid I should be able to mog a decent amount of guys.

Also you’ve pretty much convinced me to hop on a cycle or two of just test cause you are right it pushes your natty ceiling higher once you come off. Never really considered that. Couple cycles of test would do barely any harm if any at all.


----------



## im_still_here (Aug 3, 2019)

CONCLUSION: This cross-sectional study establishes that relatively little clavicle growth (20%) remains for girls beyond age 9 years and for boys beyond 12 years. The length of one clavicle may be properly judged by comparing it with the contralateral clavicle. 









Postnatal growth of the clavicle: birth to 18 years of age - PubMed


Remodeling of the clavicle shaft fractures is currently believed to be proportional to remaining growth. Our study questions the capacity of the clavicle to re-establish normal length beyond the age thresholds we have identified.




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





a few centimeters can make a huge difference though. so it might be worth it


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 3, 2019)

Wannabe6ft2 said:


> Thanks for the thread.
> 
> I want to presencemax cause at the moment I just don’t stand out from the crowd.
> 
> ...



use lifts


----------



## Framletgod (Aug 3, 2019)

Wannabe6ft2 said:


> Thanks for the thread.
> 
> I want to presencemax cause at the moment I just don’t stand out from the crowd.
> 
> ...



true but not only test itself

couple it with androl or dianabol

your going still to look way better after ur stop using gear


----------



## forwardgrowth (Aug 3, 2019)

great list, there is also possible scapula widening procedures eppley peforms


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Aug 3, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> *Disclaimer: *_this post is mix a collection of raw information and a guide
> most on these methods were not done any studies and could be cope,
> i just wanted to make a thread to put all my information that ive collected towards framemaxxing the past few years into 1 thread, and maybe some people can add information on how to further increase framesize. _
> 
> ...



is BMP7 legit?


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 3, 2019)

forwardgrowth said:


> great list, there is also possible scapula widening procedures eppley peforms


i think u mean clavicle(collar bone)
amazing thread


----------



## jefferson (Aug 3, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> I put this thread on purpose in off-topic so i can edit the thread and add more information in future.
> 
> nvm already in the looksmax section
> @jefferson why cant we edit looksmax post ffs
> ...


I'm 99% sure that offtopic posts also lose the ability to be edited after an hour.

Because I've had people pming me to delete their offtopic threads that they are unable to edit.


----------



## Gebirgscel (Aug 3, 2019)

problem is

when you lengthen clavicle per distraction osteogenesis, you laso have to lenghten the scalupa


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 3, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> problem is
> 
> when you lengthen clavicle per distraction osteogenesis, you laso have to lenghten the scalupa


guess you don't, man, read here:






What Are The Functional Implications of Clavicular Lengthening Surgery for Wider Shoulders? - Plastic Surgeon | Dr. Barry L. Eppley, MD


Q: Dr. Eppley, I am a 26 years old male and I am interested in undergoing the clavicle lengthening procedure for aesthetic purposes. Do you perform this? In this regard I have a couple of questions. What would be the orthopedic implications of such a surgery? Would I loose shoulder mobility? I...




www.eppleyplasticsurgery.com






my really conern on thi is> can this shit cause cancer long-term ? I mean, u'll hurt ur bone inside. I don't know shit about this anyway, don't know if this make sense.


----------



## Gebirgscel (Aug 3, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> guess you don't, man, read here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying

ever surgery has risk
and pretty much everything causes cancer, even breathing (srs)


----------



## Framletgod (Aug 3, 2019)

Don't Forget to mew said:


> is BMP7 legit?


not sure, im researching it atm


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 3, 2019)

*Actually, you can expand your ribcage. It's an old school secret that the young kids think is a myth. 

The problem is they do not understand what ribcage expansion actually is. It has nothing to do with whether a pullover works lats or chest.

Ribcage expansion comes from stressing the costal cartilages of the ribcage. The costal cartilages connect the rib bones to the sternum. 


The strategy to stress these and create ribcage expansion is an extremely light weight, straight arm pullover, keeping your butt down and bouncing at the end range of motion stretch position, feeling for that slight discomfort/pull in the sternum. 

Do this for a month and you'll notice ribcage expansion. Your ribcage will stick out much further than it ever has before. And no, this is not simply thoracic mobility improvement. Your ribcage will even stick out when in spinal flexion.

The main benefit of ribcage expansion is chest thickness, or how big you look side on, which is extremely underrated. Many guys look impressive from the front or back, but when they go sideways, they have no anterior-posterior thickness... No protruding chest, no glutes no upper back.

Other benefits of ribcage expansion include;

Improved breathing. FYI - Opera Singers have expanded ribcages. COPD (Respiratory condition) sufferers commonly develop barrel chests from ribcage expansion. Extreme endurance athletes often have expanded ribcages due to their extreme respiratory demands. Pregnant women can experience ribcage expansion, depending on if their baby is situated high enough inside her.

Synergistic effect with scapula widening. They form an awesome 1-2 combo to widen and broaden your structure. *

😯😯😯😮


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 3, 2019)

there's a movie where arnold gets pregnant
is this signal ?


----------



## KrissKross (Aug 3, 2019)

Absolutely fantastic thread. High IQ, High Effort, High T.
Love it.


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Aug 3, 2019)

@Framletgod have you seen any improvement doing these things? Also what is your bideltoid atm?


Eduardo DOV said:


> *Actually, you can expand your ribcage. It's an old school secret that the young kids think is a myth.
> 
> The problem is they do not understand what ribcage expansion actually is. It has nothing to do with whether a pullover works lats or chest.
> 
> ...


Have you done this yourself? And if you do manage to expand your rib cage are the gains permanent or do you have to keep doing pullovers.


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Aug 3, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> not sure, im researching it atm


if it's legit, than im hopping on it


----------



## Framletgod (Aug 4, 2019)

Wannabe6ft2 said:


> @Framletgod have you seen any improvement doing these things? Also what is your bideltoid atm?
> 
> Have you done this yourself? And if you do manage to expand your rib cage are the gains permanent or do you have to keep doing pullovers.





if you stop doing pullovers you lose the muscle that the exercise targets (mostly lats,chest and some triceps) but the ribcage change will be permanent


----------



## forwardgrowth (Aug 4, 2019)

Scapula widening osteotomy, Eppley confirmed he can as well


----------



## Traxanas (Aug 4, 2019)

L E G I T
E
G
I
T

Ectomorphs like me should go swimming + religiously do pullovers.
Noticed bone expansion within a month, although subtle, it's progress baby.

Now my overall body looks more aesthetic, wider, more upward chest and gives off the nice V-taper. random note but idk nipple distance increased?


----------



## Framletgod (Aug 5, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> L E G I T
> E
> G
> I
> ...


whats up with ur mk677

how long have you been taking it and whats the result ur getting?


----------



## forwardgrowth (Aug 5, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> L E G I T
> E
> G
> I
> ...



How old ? and whats your swimming routine?
I contacted multiple orthopedic doctors about clavicle lengthening via DO, it has much greater potential than clavicle osteotomy widening which can widen close to 1inch compared to 1.6 with DO


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 6, 2019)

forwardgrowth said:


> How old ? and whats your swimming routine?
> I contacted multiple orthopedic doctors about clavicle lengthening via DO, it has much greater potential than clavicle osteotomy widening which can widen close to 1inch compared to 1.6 with DO


what is this DO?(I'll search it, would be cool if you post it here anyway)

@Traxanas 
What is your swimming routine ?
how old r u?
don't u have ur before/after pics? pm me, i won't share with anybody

I used to swim,but now I'm into this calisthenics thing, I don't have time to do it, and I want to get muscles
I don't like the chloride in the water too, anyway I have the beach to swimm.


aaaa, just wanted to swimm and gymcell same time


----------



## Traxanas (Aug 8, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> what is this DO?(I'll search it, would be cool if you post it here anyway)
> 
> @Traxanas
> What is your swimming routine ?
> ...





forwardgrowth said:


> How old ? and whats your swimming routine?
> I contacted multiple orthopedic doctors about clavicle lengthening via DO, it has much greater potential than clavicle osteotomy widening which can widen close to 1inch compared to 1.6 with DO


I used to swim, I just gymcel for the time being

I followed this pdf guide from lookism where it involves u doing a swimmer's backstroke movements for like 15 mins every night before bed, did it for a whole month and I've seen minor results although it's such a pain in the ass to do youd have to be seriously dedicated, I might get back on it but not so desperate rn as I can gymcel instead.


never took pics.

thread:https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=368558
age: 15


Framletgod said:


> whats up with ur mk677
> 
> how long have you been taking it and whats the result ur getting?


gave up on mk677, dad thinks theres no way its not gonna be confiscated.

it's over


----------



## Framletgod (Aug 8, 2019)

*colostrum *supplementation increases igf-1









What Is Colostrum? Nutrition, Benefits, and Downsides


Bovine colostrum is a supplement made from a milky fluid that’s released from the udders of cows shortly after they’ve given birth. This article reviews the nutrition, benefits, and possible downsides of bovine colostrum.




www.healthline.com





@SayNoToRotting might be interesting for you


----------



## jefferson (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Tony (Aug 12, 2019)

jefferson said:


> View attachment 95896
> 
> 
> This is me right now, flat and very carb depleted with no pump. Do you think my clavicles are decent or just my delts?


bro eat 15-20 eggs a day from ur family farm


----------



## jefferson (Aug 12, 2019)

Tony said:


> bro eat 15-20 eggs a day from ur family farm


that's alot of fat and calories, trying to twinkmaxx rn.


----------



## Framletgod (Aug 12, 2019)

jefferson said:


> View attachment 95896
> 
> 
> This is me right now, flat and very carb depleted with no pump. Do you think my clavicles are decent or just my delts?



as much as i like you but ive to say it looks kinda narrow ngl

whats ur bideltoid


----------



## Zeta ascended (Aug 12, 2019)

jefferson said:


> View attachment 95896
> 
> 
> This is me right now, flat and very carb depleted with no pump. Do you think my clavicles are decent or just my delts?


Delts. You were a complete framecel before roid s.


----------



## jefferson (Aug 12, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> as much as i like you but ive to say it looks kinda narrow ngl
> 
> whats ur bideltoid


Yeah I'm 6'3 and a framlet

before gymcel:


----------



## Framletgod (Aug 12, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> Delts. You were a complete framecel before roid s.


yea u can somewhat spot it


----------



## jefferson (Aug 12, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> yea u can somewhat spot it


yeah can't ever truly escape my framlet genetics but it's still improving. Gonna grow my delts and lats more once I start bulking.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 12, 2019)

jefferson said:


> that's alot of fat and calories, trying to twinkmaxx rn.


high bf makes you look lot stronger jesus


----------



## Framletgod (Aug 12, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Yeah I'm 6'3 and a framlet
> 
> before gymcel:
> 
> ...


look at ur clavicles looks almost like a V

the more it comes together, the worse frame u gonna look




this is ideal, just a slight bend


----------



## Tony (Aug 12, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> this is ideal, just a slight bend


u low iq faggot, seid is flaring his lats out and the modfrog is not


----------



## jefferson (Aug 12, 2019)

t


Tony said:


> u low iq faggot, seid is flaring his lats out and the modfrog is not


that doesn't change the shape of your clavicle bone jfl


----------



## Framletgod (Aug 12, 2019)

Tony said:


> u low iq faggot, seid is flaring his lats out and the modfrog is not


flaring lats has nothing to do with clavicle shape


----------



## Kill_Jew (Aug 15, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> neither have I. but it makes sense since its the only reason we have wide clavicles. that and smashing shit and body area (wrestling and rugby) .


You have wide clavicles to take advantage of your lats, not your shoulders. Shoulders have always been a weak point in human anatomy to the point they are compared to the knees. Throwing is more of a whole body movement however the main muscles that drive the throw are the abs, back and legs. It's mainly about power delivery to the ground, you cant throw even a fraction as hard as you can if you aren't standing straight. When throwing in the air the human body takes on a different throwing posture to take advantage of elastic energy in the trunk which results in a somewhat powerful throw yet nothing comparable to a grounded throw. Now if we compare gorilla to human anatomy and go by your assumption we should be able to witness gorilla's pegging at 400km/h, however the reality is that gorilla's average about 10km/h on their throws. 

tl;dr power comes from trunk not arms, gorilla's throw like pussies despite having wide clavicles.


----------



## Lorsss (Aug 15, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> *Disclaimer: *_this post is mix a collection of raw information and a guide
> most on these methods were not done any studies and could be cope,
> i just wanted to make a thread to put all my information that ive collected towards framemaxxing the past few years into 1 thread, and maybe some people can add information on how to further increase framesize. _
> 
> ...



could it be possible to use the BMP7 to increase the jaw?


----------



## Framletgod (Aug 15, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> could it be possible to use the BMP7 to increase the jaw?



no thats not how it works

ill do soon a thread about facial (bone) growth maxxing


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Aug 16, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> *Disclaimer: *_this post is mix a collection of raw information and a guide
> most on these methods were not done any studies and could be cope,
> i just wanted to make a thread to put all my information that ive collected towards framemaxxing the past few years into 1 thread, and maybe some people can add information on how to further increase framesize. _
> 
> ...



here is a pdf to expand the clavicles at any age. It takes about a year to expand them two inches. Some user on lookism said this happend to them at least. https://www.dropbox.com/s/rcngxy3j82ylxy...9.pdf?dl=0


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 16, 2019)

Don't Forget to mew said:


> here is a pdf to expand the clavicles at any age. It takes about a year to expand them two inches. Some user on lookism said this happend to them at least. https://www.dropbox.com/s/rcngxy3j82ylxy...9.pdf?dl=0


To be able to see the videos on the PDF i had to open it with Adobe Acrobat Reader on a PC, just in case anyone have the same problem thats the solution.


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Aug 16, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> To be able to see the videos on the PDF i had to open it with Adobe Acrobat Reader on a PC, just in case anyone have the same problem thats the solution.


its legit, there's transformation vids on yt


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 16, 2019)

Don't Forget to mew said:


> its legit, there's transformation vids on yt


I'm not doubting the methods on the PDF

Link to the videos?


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Aug 16, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> I'm not doubting the methods on the PDF
> 
> Link to the videos?


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 18, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> I'm not doubting the methods on the PDF
> 
> Link to the videos?


how do I open this shit??







it opens firefox update, than a adobe site with an error
HOW DO I OPEN AAAA


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 18, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> how do I open this shit??
> 
> View attachment 99350


Open the PDF with Adobe Acrobat Reader on a computer and double click on the blue box


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 18, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Open the PDF with Adobe Acrobat Reader on a computer and double click on the blue box


"media requires additional controller"


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 18, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> "media requires additional controller"
> View attachment 99354


Click 'Obter media player' i guess, the videos work for me.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 24, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Click 'Obter media player' i guess, the videos work for me.


I can't fuckin open it

who else have this problem holy shittttttt

@Deliciadecu 
consegue abrir essa porcaria de vídeo ? Nunca tinha visto isso de vídeo em pdf.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Sep 24, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> I can't fuckin open it
> 
> who else have this problem holy shittttttt
> 
> ...



I don't know where the pdf is, but it's cope, you can't change your clavicles, you'll just waste 1 year doing that, you'll probably gain 2mm of width and that's it  

No exercise for your hard bones


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 24, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> I don't know where the pdf is, but it's cope, you can't change your clavicles, you'll just waste 1 year doing that, you'll probably gain 2mm of width and that's it
> 
> No exercise for your hard bones


diz eles que dá pra dar uma alongada nos ligamentos do ombro. mas deve ser ridiculo mesmo o que da de conseguir


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Sep 24, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> diz eles que dá pra dar uma alongada nos ligamentos do ombro. mas deve ser ridiculo mesmo o que da de conseguir



Makes no sense tbh, the head of the humerus still needs to be attached to the glenoid fossa, stretching the ligaments wouldn't do shit,






You'd need to stretch the scapula and clavicle at the same rate to increase your bideltoid width, which even if it was possible to do that on the bone there would still have a lot of other problems such as having to stretch the nerves, lymphatic system, and so on...

Building bigger deltoids is the only option tbh


----------



## Peachy (Oct 11, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> intimidating fasting


intimidates me


----------



## Framletgod (Oct 11, 2019)

Peachy said:


> intimidates me


what a good reason to bump it


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 11, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> -intimidating fasting


How can I practice this? Should I intimitade people while not eating?


----------



## Attorney (Feb 14, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> Makes no sense tbh, the head of the humerus still needs to be attached to the glenoid fossa, stretching the ligaments wouldn't do shit,
> 
> View attachment 118898
> 
> ...


----------



## sloopnoob (Feb 14, 2021)

Framletgod said:


> *nofap *
> fapping decreases androgen receptors


I've been fapping since i was 10 y/o so its no rocket science to figure out why I'm a framelet


----------



## faggotchadlite (Feb 15, 2021)

Eduardo DOV said:


> *Actually, you can expand your ribcage. It's an old school secret that the young kids think is a myth.
> 
> The problem is they do not understand what ribcage expansion actually is. It has nothing to do with whether a pullover works lats or chest.
> 
> ...


can u describe this exercise with more detail?


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Mar 21, 2021)

Framletgod said:


> watch this vid if you want to know more about how to get wide


they kept talking over each other jfl


----------

